# DSP1100P Clipping?



## 85daytona (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I managed to find an old dsp1100p (old version of DSP1124P) from a local for cheap. It is connected to my outlaw 990 from the fake balanced outputs (XLR but not true balanced circuit) so its XLR -> 1/4" into DSP1100 then 1/4" from DSP1100 into the samson s1000 pro grade amp also 1/4". I have the DSP1100 set in the +4dbu mode because if not its leds hit clip way more often. So is this normal. With my spl meter C weighted reading ~100db the clip lights blink on the DSP1100 is this normal? The manual makes it sound like it should never turn on...

Thanks, Chris


----------



## dachness (Feb 17, 2009)

I am assuming the clipping is on the input side when in pass thru mode? I just setup a BFD 1124P and had to set my AVR sub to -12(it's lowest setting) and it still flickers on red on some scenes. I am ok with it because it isn't light for very long and I don't normally listen as loud as tested.

I was surprised I needed to use such an extreme setting. I thought -3 or so was a common setting.

Daniel


----------



## 85daytona (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok I figured it out. I was using this on the input of the Samson S1000 to get rid of a very slight hum. It was apparently lowering the voltage level significantly

Now i'm using this on the input to the DSP1100 and now I have my sub set at -5 in my Outlaw 990 instead of +10 and I'm achieving the same spl and frequency response and no hum. Now the level meters on the DSP1100 don't get anywhere near clipping.

Thanks, Chris


----------

